
Bill gates resigns from Microsoft Board - zadkey
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/13/bill-gates-leaves-microsoft-board.html
======
mtmail
discussion thread when it was first announced
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22570909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22570909)

